# تعبيرات مسيحية جميلة



## عماد+سامى (14 أبريل 2011)

*لنتعلم سوياً هذة التعبيرات الثمينة:-**
*


أعطى المتعبين حبأ..................... وليكن صدرك مسندا لكل راس متعبة



أعطى الجائعين خبزاً....................ولتكن ماءدتك ممدودة دائما
ً


أعطى المتضايقين فرج................. ولتكن كلماتك بلسم يزيل رائحة الضيق



أعطى العريان كسوة.................... ولتكن ملابسك كسوة لكثيرين



أعطى الحزانى قلباً......................وليكن قلبك منشفة لدموعهم



أعطى المسئين غفراناً................... وليكن الصفح انشودتك



أعطى المخطئين فرصة.................. وليكن صدرك واسعا رحباً



أعطى الضعفاء عزراً.....................وليكن يمينك سنداً لهم



أعطى البائسين رجاء...................... ولتكن كلماتك للبنيا ن دائماً



أعطى للمحاجين اهتماماً.................. ولاتتعجل للذهاب الى بيتك



أعطى الكل بفيض.........................يعطيك معطى الكل بسعة وبدون كيل



اشفق على الكل........................... يشفق عليك المشفق على الكل



كن سامرياً صالحاً..........................لاتكن يهودياً متعصباً



لاتكن قاسيا اتجاة صراخ التائبين والنادمين والراجعين ولاتغلق احشاؤك تجاة دموع المجرحوين



اذا اتاك مظلوم قف بجانبة بل لاتنظر ان يطلب منك



أعطى كل واحد حقة كما تحب انت لنفسك​
*منقوووووووووووووووووووووول**
*
اذكرونا فى :fun_oops:صلواتكم​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 أبريل 2011)

بجد تعبيرات جميلة جدا ولازم فعلا نقف قدامها ونتعلمها ونمارسها فى حياتنا 

الرب يبارك حياتك وسلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2011)

جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 أبريل 2011)

*اقوال جميله جدا ياريت فعلا نعمل بيها ربنا يعوضك وللامام دايما*:big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29:


----------



## نونوس14 (15 أبريل 2011)

*كلام راااااااااااااااااائع جدا*
*ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلو*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2011)

_جميل جدا_
_شكرا ليك_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## عماد+سامى (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اصدقائي الاعزاء علي مروركم وتعليقاتكم الرائعة والمساندة المسنمرة


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا 
للموضوع الرائع جداا
سلامالرب يســوع​


----------

